# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Tarzan (1999) 720p HDTV DD5.1 x264-ESiR

## bebannha

Bộ phim bắt đầu với tai nạn đắm tàu của Tarzan (Tony Goldwyn lồng tiếng) và cha mẹ. Họ dạt vào một hoang đảo ở châu Phi đầy thú dữ. Sau khi mất cả hai người thân vì báo Sabor, cậu bé Tarzan được gia đình khỉ Kala (Glenn Close) và Kerchak (Lance Henriksen) mang về nuôi nấng. Cậu coi đây là gia đình của mình, sống hạnh phúc bên chúng và vui vẻ đánh bạn với khỉ con Terkina (Rosie O’Donnell) cùng voi con Tantor (Wayne Knight). 

Tarzan lớn lên như một con khỉ bên cạnh đám thú hoang. Cuộc sống của Tarzan cứ mãi hoang dã như vậy nếu không có một ngày đoàn thám hiểm nghiên cứu giống khỉ đột của giáo sư Porter (Nigel Hawthorne) xuất hiện ở cánh rừng già này. Cùng đi với ông là cô con gái Jane (Minnie Driver) xinh đẹp và gã thợ săn độc ác Clayton (Brian Blessed). Tarzan và Jane nhanh chóng trở nên thân thiết. Jane không giấu ý định đưa anh trở lại với nền văn minh của con người. Dần dần Tarzan cũng bắt đầu hòa nhập với thế giới mới. Nhưng Clayton phá hỏng ... 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120855/ Ratings: 7.0/10 from 45,685 users 

​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​


​*Link Download*​
FS - Tarzan (1999) 720p HDTV DD5.1 x264-ESiR
FS - Tarzan (1999) 720p HDTV DD5.1 x264-ESiR sub
​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​* Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

*FS - Tarzan (1999) 720p HDTV DD5.1 x264-ESiR*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

